# How to disable antialiasing fonts?



## hruodr (Nov 4, 2021)

I have Mozilla Firefox 93.0 and I do not want the antialiasing fonts. How to disable it? Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 4, 2021)

According to google, you could check the fonts as used by firefox and create a .fonts.conf file with <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">
Beautifull fonts are a personal taste and can depend on your monitor.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 4, 2021)

I changed to true the following with about:config
gfx.text.disable-aa

Fonts are nicer, but not nice enough.Perhaps I have now to chanche the fonts.
Any suggestion?

After an upgrade fonts are not anymore sharp enough. It is a pain for my eyes.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 4, 2021)

Try disabling bitmap fonts if you haven't already:  `cd /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d && ln -s ../conf.avail/70-no-bitmaps.conf`


----------



## hruodr (Nov 4, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Try disabling bitmap fonts if you haven't already: `cd /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d && ln -s ../conf.avail/70-no-bitmaps.conf`


I did that, but what I win with it?

The horrible fonts are in the URL and Search field, also if I leave the web sites
select the font.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 4, 2021)

In any case, thanks Alain De Vos, eternal_noob.

I have now the original state, and "Adobe Courier" everywhere.Do not let pages set font.

I am getting sharp fonts in normal places, but unsharp antialiased fonts in standard
places of firefox.Something changed in the last upgrade.

Am I the only one having problems with the cool antialiased fonts? I had
to recompile emacs to avoid them.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 5, 2021)

Are you using firefox within a DE?

In xfce (what I use), firefox uses the font for the address line that is the font that I have set as the default font in the xfce appearance settings.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 5, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Are you using firefox within a DE?


No, no DE, plain X11. It is no wonder that firefox supposes everyone uses a DE.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 7, 2021)

hruodr said:


> … no DE, plain X11. …



Somewhat off-topic, but part of what's linked might be of interest: FreeBSD bug 258293 – www/firefox (1729109) The preferred default font is no longer used, for some sites, following an upgrade from Firefox 91.0.2.



hruodr said:


> … 93.0 …





hruodr said:


> … Something changed in the last upgrade. …



I don't recall any difference.

Try more recent version 94.0.1,2.

<https://www.freshports.org/www/firefox/#history>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 13, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Try more recent version 94.0.1,2.



hruodr what was the outcome?


----------



## hruodr (Feb 13, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> _*[FONT=monospace]hruodr[/FONT]*_ what was the outcome?


I solved it by selecting other fonts in firefox.

But I have the problem now with `xdvi`.

I will have to return to the tema when I have more time.
The solution must be for the whole system, not for only firefox.

I wonder if I am the only one that have problems with the blur fonts.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 17, 2022)

From:









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org
				






> Anti-aliasing makes borders slightly fuzzy, which makes very small text more readable and removes "staircases" from large text, but *can cause eyestrain* if applied to normal text. To exclude font sizes smaller than 14 point from anti-aliasing, include these lines: ...



I tried with:



> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
> <fontconfig>
> 
> ...



But it does not help.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, small progress. The above does work for firefox. Unfortunately not for xdvi.

Also with xpdf3-3.04_11 I still have the problem.

It really alleviates not to see the blur fonts in firefox anymore. I cannot understand
why others do not have the problem.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 17, 2022)

More small progress:

`xpdf -aa no file.pdf`
`gv -noantialias file.ps`

Why this madness with blurring / antialiasing?!

The more critical problem is not solved: `xdvi`.
I write my TeX files and read them at the same time with xdvi.
Concentrating in the blurred text is a pain.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 17, 2022)

`xdvi -nogrey file.dvi`

Do no antialiasing, but the quality is so poor that the horizontal line of the letter e disappears.


----------

